
Where Are All the Aliens? What Is Fermi’s Paradox? - mahranch
http://zidbits.com/2015/11/where-are-all-the-aliens-what-is-fermis-paradox/
======
Simorgh
Sam Altman and Elon Musk ponder whether we're all living in a simulation, as
an explanation to the Fermi Paradox. Very eerie...!

[https://youtu.be/SqEo107j-uw?t=17m3s](https://youtu.be/SqEo107j-uw?t=17m3s)

